# Price for planing



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

I was hoping someone could tell me what price they get to plane rough lumber to 3/4 inches and straight line rip one side (S3S). I have an order for 200 BF of cherry. I sold 70BF to this same guy for .50 a BF extra. It took me 2 hrs. I just like to find out how high I can raise the price for S3S. Thanks


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*well*

its not common on these forums to give prices for labor or work. Unless you do it full time, I would just say figure out how much time you have in the work performed and multiply that by how much you want and hour. Pretty simple. JMO

Jraks


----------

